# Repeat prescription



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey everyone 

I live in the uk and I have my normal doctor here but im going on holiday to Spain, how can I get my repeat prescription there? Without un-registering at my doctor in england?

I'll be there for a month so I am planning ahead.

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I live in the uk and I have my normal doctor here but im going on holiday to Spain, how can I get my repeat prescription there? Without un-registering at my doctor in england?
> 
> ...


Tell your GP that you're away for a month and he may well give you enough medication to see you thru till your return

Jo xxx


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Jo

It's not that easy because I'm currently miles away from my gp, if that was an option I would have done it lol

I just need to know about getting my meds in Spain.

Thank you


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

I mean if I register with a doc in Spain to get my meds, will it Unregister me in England do you know? 

Thank you


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Depending what you need most medication can be brought over the counter if you take the old box in they will take a look and give you the Spanish equivalent


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MattyEssex said:


> I mean if I register with a doc in Spain to get my meds, will it Unregister me in England do you know?
> 
> Thank you


you can only register with a state GP in Spain if you live here - & not everyone can do that , even if they live here


you might be able to buy the meds over the counter - or if not, you can go to a private doc & get a private prescription


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> It's not that easy because I'm currently miles away from my gp, if that was an option I would have done it lol
> 
> ...


I think if you can get a euro script?? but that also involves going to your GP. It might be that the medication you use is "over the counter" in Spain??? Some things are. But apart from that, I dont think you can, unless you see an emergency doctor in Spain, who might be prepared to write a prescription for you??? Altho, unless its an emergency illness, it may not be covered by EHIC??

You'd be better off going to a temporary GP where you are now in the UK, and he can prescribe

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think if you can get a euro script?? but that also involves going to your GP. It might be that the medication you use is "over the counter" in Spain??? Some things are. But apart from that, I dont think you can, unless you see an emergency doctor in Spain, who might be prepared to write a prescription for you??? Altho, unless its an emergency illness, it may not be covered by EHIC??
> 
> You'd be better off going to a temporary GP where you are now in the UK, and he can prescribe
> 
> Jo xxx


yes you can get a crossborder prescription - but he'd need to visit his GP to get it....


lots of info here


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmm, well I definitely can't visit my gp because he's 3 hours away at my Uni lol

I need keppra, which is an anti epileptic medication. It would be amazing if I could buy it over the counter but I would be wishing? Lol

I have my prescription on me, I go in two days, would a doctor or pharmacy give me my meds if I gave them the prescription? 

Thank you again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Hmm, well I definitely can't visit my gp because he's 3 hours away at my Uni lol
> 
> I need keppra, which is an anti epileptic medication. It would be amazing if I could buy it over the counter but I would be wishing? Lol
> 
> ...


Only if its a euro-script. You might be able to go to a doctor (or hospital) in Spain, show them your EHIC card and your prescription and they may issue you with a Spanish one (assuming the medication is available in Spain). But AFAIK you'd have to pay for it. Altho they might not be prepared or able to

Surely if you have the prescription on you, you are near enough to a chemist that could fill it before you go??

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Hmm, well I definitely can't visit my gp because he's 3 hours away at my Uni lol
> 
> I need keppra, which is an anti epileptic medication. It would be amazing if I could buy it over the counter but I would be wishing? Lol
> 
> ...


As suggested above, go to a local GP as a temporary patient. Explain the problem and he will prescribe the meds in UK.


As I see it, the only other option is to go privately in Spain but it may take you a while to find someone and to get an appointment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Only if its a euro-script. You might be able to go to a doctor (or hospital) in Spain, show them your EHIC card and your prescription and they may issue you with a Spanish one (assuming the medication is available in Spain). But AFAIK you'd have to pay for it. Altho they might not be prepared or able to
> 
> Surely if you have the prescription on you, you are near enough to a chemist that could fill it before you go??
> 
> Jo xxx


they won't fulfill a UK prescription in Spain - that's what the crossborder ones are for


you're right about paying full price for the meds though - even with a crossborder prescription

I think the best thing would be to get to a chemist in the UK on Monday, as you say


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> they won't fulfill a UK prescription in Spain - that's what the crossborder ones are for
> 
> 
> you're right about paying full price for the meds though - even with a crossborder prescription
> ...


He could do it now - thats what the out of hours doctors do (altho they are meant for emergencies, they will still do it) and there are chemists open

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> He could do it now - thats what the out of hours doctors do (altho they are meant for emergencies, they will still do it) and there are chemists open
> 
> Jo xxx


lol - I keep forgetting everything opens on a Sunday there!!


we do always have an emergency farmacia open - but that's about it on a Sunday!

apart from the bars & restaurants, of course - & being a holiday place some of the Supermarkets open for a few hours during August


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

As you, presumably, can't do without this medicine you need to hope you can get a local doctor to see you in the UK as a temporary patient and give you a prescription, or hope your own GP can give you an appointment and get on the train/ bus to your Uni town. That's a lot safer a bet than hoping you can get something in Spain.

You don't live and work in Spain, so you're not entitled to see a Spanish doctor. 

You don't know if you're medication is available over the counter in Spain so you can't take that risk.

You probably wouldn't even get your medicine with EHIC card, because that is for emergency illness only. Do you even have an EHIC card?


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Ahh thanks guys, I do have a euro medical card? So should I try to get it filled at a chemist? And a gp if the chemist say no?

I just don't want to get unregistered at my normal doctors that's all lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MattyEssex said:


> Ahh thanks guys, I do have a euro medical card? So should I try to get it filled at a chemist? And a gp if the chemist say no?
> 
> I just don't want to get unregistered at my normal doctors that's all lol


you should be able to get the prescription filled at any chemist in the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Ahh thanks guys, I do have a euro medical card? So should I try to get it filled at a chemist? And a gp if the chemist say no?
> 
> I just don't want to get unregistered at my normal doctors that's all lol


You dont have to unregister from your usual gp FACT! If you have the script in your hands, then go to a chemist now. If you need to see a GP to get a script, then go to one tomorrow as a temporary resident. But do it in the UK, it will be much cheaper and easier!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

MattyEssex said:


> Ahh thanks guys, I do have a euro medical card? So should I try to get it filled at a chemist? And a gp if the chemist say no?
> 
> I just don't want to get unregistered at my normal doctors that's all lol


How many ways can we say to you, you must get this sorted out while you're still in the UK.

If you already have a prescription, then just go to a UK chemist. If not get on the phone and go to a UK doctor as a temporary patient.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MattyEssex said:


> Ahh thanks guys, I do have a euro medical card? So should I try to get it filled at a chemist? And a gp if the chemist say no?
> 
> I just don't want to get unregistered at my normal doctors that's all lol


Matty - are you still in theUK?

or are you already in Spain?


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol ok it seems I need to be more clear...I cannot get it sorted in the uk before I go. If I could, I obviously would have done that instead of signing up here etc. I have said that a few times now lol

I just need to know how it works in Spain. So instead of being condescending, please let's just stick to what i am asking, or please do not reply lol


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Well I am in the uk in the middle of nowhere, all I'll be doing is going to the airport at 5am in two days. I go to Valencia a lot but never needed to fill a prescription there before you see, so I just need Information about getting my meds in Spain.

Thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Well I am in the uk in the middle of nowhere, all I'll be doing is going to the airport at 5am in two days. I go to Valencia a lot but never needed to fill a prescription there before you see, so I just need Information about getting my meds in Spain.
> 
> Thank you


I must say I am VERY confused. You say that you CAN NOT get it fulfilled in UK - but you could if you wanted to!

You have 2 days - chemists are open on Sunday in UK and even Monday. There are emergency GP's in Uk if you need to see one.


Getting it sorted in Spain will be hard for you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MattyEssex said:


> Well I am in the uk in the middle of nowhere, all I'll be doing is going to the airport at 5am in two days. I go to Valencia a lot but never needed to fill a prescription there before you see, so I just need Information about getting my meds in Spain.
> 
> Thank you


OK - so today or tomorrow get the prescription filled in the UK


for future trips, if they are longer than a month, get a cross-border prescription

how long do you usually stay here in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Lol ok it seems I need to be more clear...I cannot get it sorted in the uk before I go. If I could, I obviously would have done that instead of signing up here etc. I have said that a few times now lol
> 
> I just need to know how it works in Spain. So instead of being condescending, please let's just stick to what i am asking, or please do not reply lol


 No one is being condescending. You asked the question we suggested the best course of action from the information you had given us.

However. To get your prescription filled, unless its a euroscript/crossboarder script, which it doesnt sound like it is. You should first try at the hospital, they may see you for free under the EHIC card, but they may charge you or recommend you go to a private doctor. Either way, they will decide on whether to give you a prescription that you can use at a Spanish pharmacy. You then will have to pay for the medication and I dont think keppra is cheap??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol oh my goodness me.

I have been getting my medication every 8 weeks for 5 years. - I do know how to get my medication LOL

Again, I cannot, repeat lol cannot get my prescription sorted in the next 36 hours. If I could, I would have just done that. I hope that is clear lol.

If you do not know how to get a uk prescription filled in Spain then please refrain from posting in this thread. As there is simply no need.

Thank you


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok thank you, I will try the hospital.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MattyEssex said:


> Lol oh my goodness me.
> 
> I have been getting my medication every 8 weeks for 5 years. - I do know how to get my medication LOL
> 
> ...



YOU CANNOT GET A UK PRESCRIPTION FILLED IN SPAIN

Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MattyEssex said:


> Lol oh my goodness me.
> 
> I have been getting my medication every 8 weeks for 5 years. - I do know how to get my medication LOL
> 
> ...


well you have to get it filled in the UK before you leave


you CANNOT get it filled in Spain



as several of us have said several times


so there's no need really for this thread to continue, is there?


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol no need to use caps. It was not me that was not listening lol


----------



## MattyEssex (Aug 14, 2014)

Nope. Delete the thread.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MattyEssex said:


> Nope. Delete the thread.


no we won't delete it

but it is now :closed_2:


----------

